# Wooster,OH *Gentle Max* WGSD



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12435773



Max is a great guy. He is very gentle and relaxed. He will make a wonderful companion and has a sweet and calm personality. Hes great with dogs and okay with cats. Hes definantly going to be a wonderful addition to almost any family and has lots of years of love to give. Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit http://www.24petwatch.com or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid ShelterCare pet health insurance. For more information please visit http://www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS.

Wayne County Humane Society 
Wooster, OH 
330-262-0152


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping Max up.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Petfinder:

Pet listing removed.....

Hope he was adopted! What a handsome guy!


----------



## Riley_girl (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't know if the shelter is open today...I just tried to call and they don't open til 11am....I'll try later and post anything new.


----------



## Riley_girl (Feb 20, 2005)

"Max" is in the shelters "Foster to Adopt" program which is about a two week process. He is currently being fostered and the shelter is very hopeful that the family will adopt him. If for some reason the adoption doesn't happen he will reappear on petfinder.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the update & calling on him !


----------

